# Who Else is Patching Their Servers Tonight?



## Mustang Dave (Oct 13, 2006)

...Performing the routine Microsoft patching we do the 3rd Wednesday night of each month at our company. The .Net patches released this month seem kind of fat they are taking a while to install. Yawn, job security.


----------



## Matt9876 (Oct 11, 2007)

I understand the need for .Net but it has always appeared to me as being a bloated chunk of code that kills machine performance.

Only my Win 7 64bit can run .Net without a huge hit in performance.

also have noted strange things in .net related to security that I hope they have patched in this latest release.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I'm assuming all those servers really need .Net. Its one thing I like about server 2008. Not there by default.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

dpeters11 said:


> I'm assuming all those servers really need .Net. Its one thing I like about server 2008. Not there by default.


A lot of products will install it for you.

Grrr, When I was supporting Windows servers I spent way to many hours repairing broken .Net installations. Partial salvation was finding the .Net removal tool.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

True. I have some terminal servers that need patched during our maintenance window.


----------



## heathramos (Dec 19, 2005)

not using WSUS and AD to patch your servers automatically?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I won't let them use that with my Terminal Servers, ever since they let a version of IE out that wasn't compatible with some addins we were still using. I patch them manually.


----------

